# My 89 Sentra plans



## bondurant83 (Nov 2, 2009)

Whats up guys, brand new to the sight and from what i have already read through is very helpful. I just wanted to list my future plans for my little sentra. Ok, i have a 1989 sentra, stock engine (GA16i) ????? i believe that is what is in it. I recently found a front sway bar from under an 89 pulsar. I believe i can buy the rear from Summit racing. My goal is to stiffin the car alittle so it will handle better in the mountains; i like driving fast in the mountiains. Anyway, i thought i would also install upper and lower / front and rear strut tower connectors. Anyone have any idea if these exist for my b12 or what will fit it and where i can get them. Also thanks to all you guys i believe i would like to install the eurocam, and a pacesetter header and some 2" exhuast. Any suggestions would be appriciated. Hope to hear something from you guys. 

:newbie:


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

welcome to the forums!!
exhaust i would check out www performancepeddler com for mufflers...i recommend magnaflow mufflers. Have used several in the past always had great performance and sound...and the price is right. 
you can use b13 strut bars (i have them on my n13 which is pretty much the same as a b12...also have b13 suspension bolted up to it)


----------



## bondurant83 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok thanks. By the suspension bolting right up are you including the struts. i would like to put coilovers on it, but they dont make them for the b12 as im sure you already know. but they do make them for the 91 b13 and up.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i have coil overs on mine(tein) with pillow tops from a gtir which is the same as a b13...i did have to slightly widen the hole where the rear tops came through....other than that they bolt right in!


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

TOOQIKK said:


> i have coil overs on mine(tein) with pillow tops from a gtir which is the same as a b13...i did have to slightly widen the hole where the rear tops came through....other than that they bolt right in!


yeah i just put in b13 AGX's with roadmagnet springs and also had to hone out the rear strut towers to fit the b13 tophats through. you can use the b12 tophats though, and you won't have to hone them out.

as for a header, don't get the pacesetter.

get a QG18DE header on ebay that looks like this:










found that here:QG18 header

the QG flanges are the same. reason i say get that is that it has a mid pipe where as non of the good 1.6L headers have a mid pipe.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

you should use the factory front and rear sway bars from the pulsar but only if the pulsar has the CA18 engine it it, I have them in my 90 base model Sentra which DID NOT even come with a front sway bar, what a difference the new sway bars made when I go thru these "S" turns near my house the car has like no body roll at all now. I am also running 15" tires and have custom made urethane bushings on both sway bars.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

also if you can't find a pulsar SE. sentra sport coupes came with front and rear sway bars. front is the same size as the SE, but the rear is a little smaller.


----------



## bondurant83 (Nov 2, 2009)

sonicgundam said:


> also if you can't find a pulsar SE. sentra sport coupes came with front and rear sway bars. front is the same size as the SE, but the rear is a little smaller.


ok guys, you have been alot of help. sure i will have plenty more to ask in the future.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

will that header bolt up to the e16i motor in the 4wd wagon?? that would be awesome!


----------



## bondurant83 (Nov 2, 2009)

from what i gather, the headers are pretty universal on the GA and the E and possibly even the GA16DE. Let me know what you find out


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah, these headers seem to fit most blocks......The problem is where and whether the O2 and cat sensors are placed.


----------



## sk88er44 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry for bringing back an old post, but you're saying this header will bolt onto a GA16i motor? Just wanna double check before I buy one

I have a 1993 Nissan Sentra Classic (b12, made in mexico till 1993, with GA16i motor)

Thanks 



sonicgundam said:


> yeah i just put in b13 AGX's with roadmagnet springs and also had to hone out the rear strut towers to fit the b13 tophats through. you can use the b12 tophats though, and you won't have to hone them out.
> 
> as for a header, don't get the pacesetter.
> 
> ...


----------

